# Grand Raid Christalp



## Principia (16. April 2002)

moin,

wie siehts dieses jahr aus. welche ibc´ler fahren diesen marathon mit.
welche erfahrungen bezüglich strecke usw.. gibt´s von eurer seite.
anmeldung: ich hab jetzt schon von einigen seiten gehört das man sich nur voranmelden kann und dann evtl nächstes oder übernächstes jahr erst in die starterliste rutscht. ist das so ?

gruß michael


----------



## EvoOlli (16. April 2002)

Hallo !!

Ich werde dieses Jahr das erstemal mitfahren und die Anmeldung war absolut problemlos...ich stehe sogar schon auf der Starterliste drauf, obwohl ich wie gesagt das erste Mal dabei bin.
Ich denke mir, daß der Ansturm auf die einzelnen Marathons mittlerweile nicht mehr so groß ist, da es ja doch sehr viele Veranstaltungen gibt.....

Freunde von mir sind die Cristalp schon mal gefahren und schwärmen in den höchsten Tönen....


Gruß

Oliver
(Nucleon #1)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (16. April 2002)

hm, beeil dich bloß mit der Anmeldung! Kumpels von mir fahren da schon seit Jahren mit, die melden sich immer im Winter an, um problemlos nen Platz zu kriegen.


----------



## aloop (23. April 2002)

hab mich schon im winter angemeldet obwohl ich eh dabei bin , denn nach 4 teilnahmen auf den 131km ist man automatisch drin...



letztes jahr hatten die mitte august 600 fahrer auf der warteliste ! 
soviel zum thema
 "bei so vielen Marathons nimmt der Ansturm ab" ....


bei den vielen "mini Marathons" mag das vielleicht so sein aber 
der GRC ist ein Kultmarathon der schon 12 jahre stattfindet und landschaftlich 1a...


----------



## Dusteater (23. April 2002)

Ich werd wohl dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei sein! Strecke ist absolut TRAUMHAFT, es gibt Endorphin für den Rest des Jahres, organisation funktioniert super. Schlecht fand ich die Verpflegung mit Icetea,Cristalpwasser und Corny Schokoriegeln, Bananen! Ist für die Kohle eigentlich ne Frechheit. War es 2001 auch so schlecht?
2000 hab ich mich 2 Monate vorher angemeldet und es war kein Problem!
Nimm dir viel Zeit...der Tag wird lang! Ich hab damals fast 11h gebraucht und bin morgens noch 1h angereist, dann der Rücktransport nach Verbier ca. 2h und dann wieder zurück zu meiner Unterkunft 1:30h ! Ich hatte Start um 6:00 , bin um 3:45 aufgestanden und war um 21:30 oder so wieder an meiner Unterkunft! War hart , aber schön!


----------



## aloop (23. April 2002)

nur so zur information : jeder fahrer kostet das GRC Team 130 CHF !!! da  sind die 100 CHF sicher nicht zuviel... bedenke dass der letzte verpflgeungsposten mit dem hubschrauber angeflogen werden muss . der fehlende betrag wird durch Sponsoren ermöglicht... ich starte jeweils um sieben uhr weil ich mit knapp 8 stunden fahrzeit die kontollzeiten eh gut einhalten kann...


wegen dem transfer zurück nach verbier : ich mache das immer so dass meine freundin oder kolleg mit dem auto von verbier nach grimentz fährt damit man am abend nicht so spät dran ist...

und wegen dem food : ich hab da bisher keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht  , schokoriegel ess ich allerdings auch keine während dem rennen

letztes jahr war nicht zu heiss und  in hermence fielen ein paar tropfen aber nicht schlimm....


----------



## Dusteater (24. April 2002)

Ja O.K. im vergleich zu Triathlon , wo man 250,- beim Ironman zahlt ist das günstig, aber da gibt es ca. 40 Verpflegungsstellen mit allem was man sich an Riegeln Gel etc. vorstellen kann! Auch Eiger Bike-Marathon bietet wesentlich bessere Verpflegung! Und zum Preis im Vergleich zum Dolomiti wo man 35,- zahlt ne Nudelparty hat und nen Trikot bekommt und ebenfalls TOP Verpflegung hat , ist Cristalp teuer! (O.K. da gabs 2000 nen Solarradio. Steht aber echt nur dumm rum!)
Ansonsten ist Cristalp für jeden Marathonbiker fast schon ein "MUSS" denn es ist wirklich wunderschön!!!


----------



## j.ö.r.g (24. April 2002)

also was die verpflegung anbelangt bin ich auch nicht unbedingt zufrieden. es gibt zwar reichlich, aber aufgrund der sponsoren nicht unbedingt für meinen geschmack was richtiges. schokomüsliriegel, eistee und das mehr als fade cristalpwasser sind eben nicht mein fall. aber das war schon immer (ich fahre seit 91 mit) so - man gewöhnt sich dran. ich nehme mir halt selber was mit (gel+pulver). beim dolomiti, eiger + swissbikemasters wird man jedoch 4sternemäßig verwöhnt )))

zu den startern. auf der langstrecke waren doch im letzten jahr nur an die 1500 teilnehmer am start. von 2000 möglichen. die kleine strecke hat allerdings einen teilnehmerüberschuß.
das ist aber generell auch bei anderen veranstaltungen so. die wenigsten wollen/dürfen die langstrecke bestreiten.


----------



## aloop (24. April 2002)

ja stimmt bei der grossen sind ja "nur" ca. 1500 fahrer dabei...

demnach ist die warteschlange nur bei der kleinen strecke... 





und nochmals wegen dem food : es ist schon auch meine meinung dass es anderswo besser ist , trotzdem ist der cristalp einer meiner lieblingsmarathons... (nebst meinem heimrennen den "IRON BIKE RACE " EINSIEDELN)   ..


----------



## Dusteater (25. April 2002)

Meine Freundin hat letztes Jahr beim Eiger während des Rennen mit nem anderen Mädel gequatscht, die auch so begeistert war vom Iron Bike Race! 
Erzähl mal was zur Strecke etc. !
HM?
KM?
Teilnehmer?
Nudelparty?
Datum?
Ich bin immer offen für neue schöne Marathon, auch wenn die Anreise für mich wohl an die 800-1000km sind! Alpen ist eben geilste wo gibt!


----------



## Ninja (25. April 2002)

Hoi zäme

Kenne zwar das rennen nicht, hab aber den Link rausgesucht.

Viel Vergnügen

mfg Ninja  

http://www.iron-bike.ch/homepage.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloop (25. April 2002)

salute 


der iron bike einsiedeln ist mein heimrennen nur 10km von meinem daheim entfernt...
vorrausgesetzt das wetter spielt mit ist es ein traumhaft schönes rennen

es gibt 2 strecken 80km 2400hm   ca. 2000 teilnehmer
                            120km 4000hm  ca. 400 teilnehmer (weshalb so wenig ? das merkst du gleich noch unten ) 

letztes jahr musste aber die grosse strecke abgesagt werden weil auf dem "spirstock" (höchster punkt der strecke)  eine woche zuvor 60cm schnee fielen !!
und das im september !!! und so fuhren alle die kleine strecke...

mal zum streckenbeschrieb ( ist auf der homepage von denen eh nicht so genau beschrieben ) :  nachdem start geht's 7km auf asphalt mehr oder weniger gerade aus danach folgt ne kurze abfahrt auf asphalt bis zur "teufelsbrücke"


 danach gehts recht steil bergauf (ca 500hm) auf asphalt später auf kies und waldwegen 

dann folgt ne abfahrt auf der wiese und später auf schotter


es folgen eine steigung mit 400  und eine mit gut 600 hm auf schotter und waldwegen....die es zum teil auch in sich haben


der nächste aufstieg zur "wiistanne" 500hm ist zwar meistens auf asphalt hat es aber  in sich mit steigungen von 10-15%... 


die abfahrt ist dann zum grossen teil  auf asphalt ,die nächsten 5km auch 

bei km 60  zweigen die von der kurzen strecke rechts weg und haben noch ne steigung von 300hm vor sich die mit einem single tail belohnt werden....jetzt kommt nur noch der kurze aufstieg zum dorf einsiedeln (100hm)



die von der grossen strecke fahren bei km 60 gerade aus weiter und ahnen schon was sie erwartet....


der aufstieg zum "spirstock" 900hm anfangs auf einem alten und steilen fuhrweg , danach beim "adlerhorst" auf asphalt mit unglaublichen 20% und mehr steigung...als zückerchen müssen die letzten 150hm zu fuss überwunden werden (wie sonst kommt man eine treppe mit ca. 300 stufen hoch ??? )

endlich ist der höchste punkt erreicht  , aber nicht zu früh freuen denn der single trail zur "ibergeregg" ist auf den ersten 3km zum teil wirklich nur von profis fahrbar....

danach gehts weiter auf und ab ( ca 200hm ) zur "holzegg" wenigstens ist dieser weg wieder fahrbar 

von der holzegg runter nach brunni ist aber wieder fertig mit fahren denn riesen felsstufen und enge passagen machen das fahren unmöglich...

der nächste aufstieg zum "bogenfang" mit 300hm ist recht gut zu bewältigen wenn man kraft in den beinen hat...

die abfahrt hat es aber ganz schön in sich mit über 20% gefälle und sehr grobem schotter ( meine lieblingsabfahrt..)



es folgt der letzte grosse anstieg mit 500hm der dafür recht locker ist denn nur die ersten 250hm sind einigermassen steil , danach gehts auf einem schönen kiesweg immer höher aber nicht mehr steil....


bei km 110 laufen sich die beiden strecken wieder zusammen...(für mich immer blöd weil dann auf dem letzten singletrail meistens viele langsame fahrer der kleinen strecke unterwegs sind)

und schlussendlich folgt der letzte kurze aufstieg nach einsiedeln...




ich bin beim Iron Bike seit beginn 1997 immer dabei gewesen 97,98,99,00 auf der grossen und 01 gezwungener massen auf der kleinen...... meine bestzeit auf der grossen  6 std. 14 min und 4 std 04 min auf der kleinen...



 



dieses jahr wird es mit sicherheit nicht mehr ganz so viele fahrer haben denn zum ersten mal ist der IronBike nicht mehr in der Michelin Bike Classic wertung dabei (Marathon Serie Schweiz)

auf der kleinen strecke war's sowieso immer ein gedränge...deshalb ist es sicher nicht schlecht für diejenigen...


datum ist der 22 september startnummer abholen am 21 sept. anmeldeschluss : ca. mitte august   

startgeld bisher 100.- nudelparty inkl. es gibt auch meistens ein schönes geschenk (2001 sweat shirt)

so ich hoffe das reicht


----------



## aloop (25. April 2002)

ist zwar nicht das "iron Bike" Forum aber hier noch zwei Pics


das da unten ist Bart Brentjens (Top Weltcupfahrer)der 1999 bei S:H:I:T. Wetter auf den 120km  3er wurde 

1. Hochstrasser Thomas Scott 5:23.07,1 
2. Graf Peter Scott-Elvia 5:30.44,5 
3. Brentjens Bart NL 5:32.16,6


----------



## aloop (25. April 2002)

und das 2te...


----------



## Dusteater (26. April 2002)

Vielen Dank für die klasse Beschreibung!!!! 
Macht Lust auf mehr! Onwohl die Tragepasagen??? Also wenn ich im Sept. noch Urlaub kriege ist das ein heißer Tip!


----------

